# Magracing



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I found this site yesterday: http://www.magracing.co.uk/index.html I dunno if the link will work or not. But if you google Magracing it will come up. It is a neat idea. It does not very "entry level" if you know what I mean. But wow it looks like a lot fun!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Sha-Zam!!!*

Wow! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Guided RC. Partway between full RC and slots, keeping the best parts of both, and eliminating the most irritating features of each.

As soon as they get a chassis that allows a narrow body (and I get a larger house), I'm IN.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What a cool Idea!! Not just a combination of slots and RC...The Faller Road System steer by wire concept in in there too! The best of 3 worlds! I would love to see a sister set up in HO scale down the road. I could even see me trying something like this in 1:32 when I can't see well enough for H0.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I was trying to think of a way it could be mass produced w/a lock & joiner track. I guess it would work like a regular track does now just w/the switchs in each different piece.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

really small bit-chars, some electro magnets, and any track. transmitter just needs an extra function to turn off the electro magnets. Position electromagnets pickup width apart.

However, one of the ideas behind that stuff is to use with homebuilt track.. no more slots of visible rails


----------

